# side job gone bad!!!



## joetheplumber (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok so im doing this side job earlier tonight. problem number 1 the drain valve on the bottom of the hot water tank leaks, drip, drip, drip. Problem number to his hand held shower head drips even when the water is off, he says all day long and finally problem number 3 in his shower he gets hot on cold and hotter on hot!! so i explain to the guy (problem 2) the shower keeps dripping because the cartridge i need to replace the cartridge, only problem is ive never herd of this brand, and i cant even remember the name of it, so i open her up and there is no way to change the cartridge. i tell him this and i explain he could try changing the shower head, i dont have one handy or i would test it. i also start to explain problem 3 the previous plumber has probably 2 hot lines coming into you faucet and thats why you cant get cold. i explain that it would cost to much to redo the waterlines to get hot and cold, and that he should just leave it, but that it can be done. now back to problem 1 i figure that i have to drain the hot water tank to change the valve so i start draining 1 buck at a time, after about a half hour of this i decide to try tightening it one more time and checking if it leaks, well it continues to leak. i got frustrated and packed up my tools put my tail between my legs and ran!!! it turns out i got a parking ticket during the time spent on the job!! serves me right. Im not proud of what i did, but the ticket plus the material plus the gas costed about $60 i charged him $100 so i made a $40 profit really for diagnosing the problem and telling him what i think would be best. anyways the point is things always seem to even out in the end!!

any input towards the problem would be great. mebe i will get a second chance to cure this house properly!!!


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

:furious:You gotta be $ hitting me here....Hey Ron, Bill, where are you???


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

um, you sure you're a plumber? Like a real plumber?

Why the hell would a real plumber recommend a new shower head for a dripping shower valve? How can you give a diagnosis that he has two hot lines going to his shower valve and that's why he's getting what he is getting?

Why does it make sense to you that when he selects cold, he gets hot, and then when he selects hot, it gets hotter, that, that is the result of both shower valve inputs plumbed with hot lines? Riddle me this joe the plumber......how the hell does the less hot water comming from a cold selection get less hot, if they are both connected to the same temperture source of hot water that you told the customer?

Not for nothing but this site is for professionals only, not handymen. 

And the only good part about this story is that you left.

Dude...seriously.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Ahh there you guys are...Thank You !!! Ron, Bill, this Joe business has gotta stop....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Guys, he has been booted, please hit the report button when you see this happen.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ditto, we try to catch them, but sometimes we are busy too.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, didnt i read your ad on craigslist? "Honest, relaible, lowest rates in town*." License Info*: Not licensed 
Take the parking ticket as a sign from above. You are not a plumber.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Side job gone bad? Whouda thunk it:blink:

Don't folks know there is no anonymity on the net anymore. Bet joe's boss would love to know about the side work. A lot of side work guys have company trucks they take home and use the bosses material.:furious:


----------



## Maksym (Jan 29, 2009)

He is Joe the Plumber, and the last time I checked CNN, they said he doesn't have a license lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Joe I'll help you out here...
I'm not mean like these other guys...

Try changing the bathroom light bulb to a lower wattage bulb...
The drip will be harder to see!:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

lol I think the ban hamster nabbed him.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnny (Jan 30, 2009)

*crossover*



joetheplumber said:


> Ok so im doing this side job earlier tonight. problem number 1 the drain valve on the bottom of the hot water tank leaks, drip, drip, drip. Problem number to his hand held shower head drips even when the water is off, he says all day long and finally problem number 3 in his shower he gets hot on cold and hotter on hot!! so i explain to the guy (problem 2) the shower keeps dripping because the cartridge i need to replace the cartridge, only problem is ive never herd of this brand, and i cant even remember the name of it, so i open her up and there is no way to change the cartridge. i tell him this and i explain he could try changing the shower head, i dont have one handy or i would test it. i also start to explain problem 3 the previous plumber has probably 2 hot lines coming into you faucet and thats why you cant get cold. i explain that it would cost to much to redo the waterlines to get hot and cold, and that he should just leave it, but that it can be done. now back to problem 1 i figure that i have to drain the hot water tank to change the valve so i start draining 1 buck at a time, after about a half hour of this i decide to try tightening it one more time and checking if it leaks, well it continues to leak. i got frustrated and packed up my tools put my tail between my legs and ran!!! it turns out i got a parking ticket during the time spent on the job!! serves me right. Im not proud of what i did, but the ticket plus the material plus the gas costed about $60 i charged him $100 so i made a $40 profit really for diagnosing the problem and telling him what i think would be best. anyways the point is things always seem to even out in the end!!
> 
> any input towards the problem would be great. mebe i will get a second chance to cure this house properly!!!


Are you joking... h/c cross over dude..the bad cartrige caused the temp problem... that water heater.. why didn't you just cut the water off then put a towel under it, have your valve ready and lose about two cups of water into the rag. Or just sell em a new heater and make sure its full of water before you cut it on...as for the shower you should have snapped a pic with ur phone took it by a few supply houses... Why did you charge anything cause you did nothing..most times in hard to park places they have loading areas for service trucks... Don't quit you day job... But you should go back and make things right cause thats the only thing that will make you feel better.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

M5Plumb said:


> Ahh there you guys are...Thank You !!! Ron, Bill, this Joe business has gotta stop....


Thats what the red button is for.:thumbsup:


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Bill said:


> Thats what the red button is for.:thumbsup:



Got it, thanks!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Some member of this forum is sitting back laughing his (or her) heiney off. They re-joined under another name and posted that ridiculous spoof just to watch all these plumbers blow their gaskets :laughing:. Ok fess up who was it, Rockstar? SD? SG? C'mon PC it was you wasn't it?


----------



## jpplumbing (Nov 14, 2008)

I was waiting for him to reply saying he was doing another side job and when the customer pushes the handle on the toliet it flushes. what do you think the problem is??


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wasnt me, I swear. Never crossed my mind.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It was not Rockstar.

Different host name.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

Guys like this can cause lives to be lost, all those problems tell me the water heater maybe putting out excessivly too hot of water and might be ready to blow.


----------

